# Soccer betting Thursday Spain Copa del rey



## Casey Crossgates (Jan 8, 2015)

The next meeting of 1/8 of the Copa del Rey. At the stadium Los Carmenes team Granada takes Sevilla. The hosts take the Primera Division nineteenth place with the acquis 13 points, while their rivals are at the fifth place with 33 points. For Granada certainly much more important than the cup is a struggle to keep up in the league. Last victorious in the fourth line, and probably not even remember who already. A player from Andalusia have aspirations for qualifying for the Champions League, but the King's Cup certainly take very seriously, knowing that this is the only trophy viable for them to get. At home players Granada May ratio matches 1-4-3, and 4-0-3 away Sevilla. In the last five clashes between these two teams Sevilla won four times, including once in the stadium Granada (2-1) and once there the tied (1-1). In the previous round of the cup eliminated Cordoba Granada (1-0 and 1-1), so the team, which like most of all she thinks about keeping Sevilla in the league, and second-division Sabadell footballers defeated (5-1 and 6-1). Taking into account the objectives and capabilities of both teams, I think that today the guests settle the issue of promotion to your advantage.

Spain Copa del Rey Sevilla -0,5 -118

Good Luck


----------



## bobi675 (Jan 15, 2015)

what about derby madrid ? i'm 100% sure that real madrid will be the winner


----------

